# Hand off auto switches?!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stu424 said:


> Please someone dumby proof this and explain it. I always have difficulty in this area. I have a 4 wire so white red black and blue. My switch is no,nc,no,nc. My blue goes to a pilot light in the mcc my red is power. Please help !!!!!


I think we need more info to help you ,What is the switch controlling, Also what lights are need to be on and when.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

auto powers the controls for the load plus the light

hand powers the load bypassing the automatic controls, plus powers the light

you haven't given enough information to determine the wiring schematic


----------



## Aussielec (Apr 1, 2012)

You have given us very limited information here.

But I will give it go.

First off I'm going to assume the switch has eight terminals on it? Or is it C,NO,NC-C,NO,NC so six terminals?

If the switch has eight terminals then....

Red is your power this goes to one side of the NO terminal's you then need to put a bridging wire across to the other NO(unless there's an internal connection between the two NO terminals)

Out of the two white and black wire's one will be your "auto mode" The other will be you're "manual mode" You need to find out which of those two wire's does what. Once you found that and belled out the switch to find out the switch postion's, take your white and black wire's and connect to the two remaining NO terminals.

If the switch has six terminals then same as above but take your red to you're C terminals and then white and black go to there respective NO terminals.

As far the blue wire for the pilot light goes, it needs to be on when the switch is in the auto or manual mode.

As the other's have said we need more information.


----------



## Stu424 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll get more info tommorow but it has just 4 termination points in the back. Just 4 we think we have the wrong switch and it needs to have 8 the red is power in yes. I'll get full info tommorow at work. Thanks fellow sparkys


----------



## Stu424 (Jun 6, 2012)

Switch controls a motor


----------



## Stu424 (Jun 6, 2012)

Controls a motor


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Stu424 said:


> I'll get more info tommorow but it has just 4 termination points in the back. Just 4 we think we have the wrong switch and it needs to have 8 the red is power in yes. I'll get full info tommorow at work. Thanks fellow sparkys


Look thru this wiring book

http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

This is usually simpler than it seems.

If red is power, it goes to one of the NC terminals plus one of the NO terminals. 

Now you need to figure out which set of terminals in hand and which is auto. 

Lets assume that NO is hand and NC is auto. Lets also assume that the light is to be on when the motor is on. 

The remaining NO terminal goes to both the light and motor. In this case, the blue wire.

Whatever controls the motor remotely needs to be a single pole two wire device that closes its contact when the motor is supposed to run.

These two wires go from the remaining NC terminal to the terminal with the blue wire.

This setup will cause both the motor and light to be energized when the switch is in the hand position. They will also be energized when the switch is in the auto position and the remote switch is closed.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Would this be what you are looking for?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Stu424 said:


> Please someone dumby proof this and explain it. I always have difficulty in this area. I have a 4 wire so white red black and blue. My switch is no,nc,no,nc. My blue goes to a pilot light in the mcc my red is power. Please help !!!!!


Are you just trying to light the "Run" light?
If it goes across the contactor coil terminals.


edit: look on page 11 of the link I posted for you.


----------

